# How Much is too Much?.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

So we are getting ready for the holocaust or the great expected zombie attack or most commonly known as a shtf moment and while doing so we are all in a euphoric moment we are all in a fast track to maybe over doing things like over spending money and time in the expectation of doom, I find that totally ludicrous. How much time and money should we spend canning peaches or apples or storing thousands of rounds of ammo or piling weapons or figuring out what weapon is the best for what, or building a bunker in the woods full of survival food while at the same time trying to pay for the new truck or cable TV and probably can`t afford pampers for the new kid at home, many have spend money in toilet paper or sophisticated communication equipment to talk to who knows who when the moment comes, the moment that no one can predict. The many that build elaborate basements or bug out locations with hidden doors got wipe out by floods or fires, those in the plains got hit by tornados, earthquake prone areas got destroy; by the way check your area http://earthquaketrack.com/p/united-states/california/recent . So all these events have come and gone but not one Zombie to kill but total survival preps gone, loss to Mother Nature, all that time and money gone in a flash and yes it looks good to have them all it looks good while we build and brag and hoard the goods but the bottom line is that we are not in control of nothing and while your house is on fire or flooding down the river with all your goods the only thing that will help you is your spirit to continue living , the human nature to help others with the skills learn and the knowing that the Sun will come up next day.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Preparedness and self sufficiency is a lifestyle choice not a hoarding mental deficiency with massive paranoia. Self sufficiency and preparedness make you independent of a lot of limiting factors that others are tied to and make you a freer, actualized human unconcerned with the tethers that bind weaker individuals.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

The rest of us will just keep on being realistic and doing what we feel is right for us and our family.

You can wait for FEMA to come to your rescue.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

An example of why preparedness is important _to me_.

In the spring of 2014, I didn't have a job. Self employed so I can't collect unemployment. I did have enough savings to hold me over for awhile.
Then the Mrs. got laid off. Now it's a whole new ballgame since neither of us have an income.
Since we had adequate provisions and a decent savings, we did just fine.
If I/we lived paycheck-to-paycheck and didn't have what's needed to be self sufficient, we could have been in trouble.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

our ancestors prepared for the worse.and many times.what they did payed off,during famine,wildfires,floods,etc etc.and with the way things are going,with our economy,droughts and other things.i have to say.stock up on your needs,while you can.be it ammo,firearms,food,shelter.etc etc.but yet.limit what all you do get/buy,in at least some areas..like firearms.just because a person needs 5 different handguns,and of different calibers...dont mean someone else does to,as well...


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

readytogo said:


> So we are getting ready for the holocaust or the great expected zombie attack or most commonly known as a shtf moment and while doing so we are all in a euphoric moment we are all in a fast track to maybe over doing things like over spending money and time in the expectation of doom, I find that totally ludicrous. How much time and money should we spend canning peaches or apples or storing thousands of rounds of ammo or piling weapons or figuring out what weapon is the best for what, or building a bunker in the woods full of survival food while at the same time trying to pay for the new truck or cable TV and probably can`t afford pampers for the new kid at home, many have spend money in toilet paper or sophisticated communication equipment to talk to who knows who when the moment comes, the moment that no one can predict. The many that build elaborate basements or bug out locations with hidden doors got wipe out by floods or fires, those in the plains got hit by tornados, earthquake prone areas got destroy; by the way check your area http://earthquaketrack.com/p/united-states/california/recent . So all these events have come and gone but not one Zombie to kill but total survival preps gone, loss to Mother Nature, all that time and money gone in a flash and yes it looks good to have them all it looks good while we build and brag and hoard the goods but the bottom line is that we are not in control of nothing and while your house is on fire or flooding down the river with all your goods the only thing that will help you is your spirit to continue living , the human nature to help others with the skills learn and the knowing that the Sun will come up next day.


What's the risk of losing your house to a fire or natural disaster? Less than 1 house per 1000 houses per year.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Think I understand what you're saying, but my fog index is pretty high today. Life is unpredictable, I could drop dead while I'm typing this  but that doesn't mean I won't try to beat the odds or make it more enjoyable. Most of our efforts are for power loss, earthquakes, fire(actually reducing fire ladders today), floods, financial collapse, etc. and not for liberal zombies or roving gangs. Do have preps for lawlessness, along with plans for helping others if and when needed.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

As the famous bumper sticker correctly points out in Forrest Gump, Sh*t happens.

We do not have any control over what that might be, and I understand and agree with your point that some people go way overboard with their preps. If being prepared for whatever event(s) a person is concerned about is beyond their personal means, then they should really re-evaluate their plans. 

Personally, we don't have new vehicles, only one has less than 200,000 miles. We don't eat out often, or go out on the town much. We do have a lot of firearms, but they are not necessarily for our own personal armory in case the SHTF. Both my wife and I shoot competitively, IDPA, 3 gun etc., because it's what we enjoy doing. Plus we also both carry daily. 

All of our preps, are to give us a chance if things go really wrong, but only for enough time to allow things to stabilize. If they take more than a few months to do so, I'm not sure that anyone has enough preps to see it through to the end. I've been around the world and been around awhile. I know how bad it can get. I hope we're all wrong, but I'm also not going to wander around wondering what to do next. I at least have a plan. And most plans don't survive first contact, so at least I have some options.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Think of your preps like insurance. You don't need insurance all the time, but when you need it you really need it.

As Zoom Zoom points out, your preps can also be re-tasked to help smooth out the bumps in your road of life. This provides peace of mind.

Louis also points out that it's a mental attitude. Once you choose to step off the running wheel of the rat race, possibilities open up that you can't imagine. Look at how things are for most people. They work 40-45 years and hopefully save up enough money so they can retire and gain all of their time back. For those that fail to save, most of them work until they die or can't work anymore. Is that what you want?

Let me ask you a simple question.
Has *anything* in the last 10 years gone down in price? Barring computers and some other related technologies and *perhaps* gasoline, the answer is no.
Food prices along with most consumables have nearly doubled. That alone is a very good reason to stock up a reasonable amount of long durability foodstuffs. It's an inflation hedge if nothing else. If you have a decent stockpile of food, you can afford to shop the big sales and stock up then. You'll have the money to spend since you won't be spending it every week for groceries except to buy perishable items. And if you have the room and the desire, you can substitute home grown for most perishables.

As far as losing your goods to acts of God, you'll only be out the time for replacing them if you carry insurance on your goods.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

SouthCentralUS said:


> The rest of us will just keep on being realistic and doing what we feel is right for us and our family.
> 
> You can wait for FEMA to come to your rescue.


Been realistic is one thing but over indulgent is another, greed and gluttony have proven time after time that is unhealthy, the same many that openly criticize the government and are living in fear of the government and conspiracy theories the minute the food trucks arrived were the firsts ones in line and since you mention FEMA; this agency has help thousands of citizens in every disaster since it was establish, the problem here is that many criticizes without really knowing anything or base on ignorance.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

I think I know what you’re saying readytogo - correct me if I’m wrong. I think you’re saying that planning and acting on impulse and fear is the wrong approach to prepping. I agree. I truly believe that a good measure of wisdom and knowledge is essential in preparing for what may or may not lie ahead in terms of need in the event of the unforeseen and foreseen. Then again there is a traditional way of life that just lends it’s way to prepping and those who carry that way of life forward are by far more prepared than most. All is not in vain when you prep as you are led to in the most practical way forward for you and yours. Just my thoughts on what you have put forward.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Living in fear of the expected doom is like living in a daily nightmare, is one thing to have extra supplies on hand but is another to hoard, my point here that many complain about the economy and criticizes the government for every little thing and at the same time put their families through hell with the expectation of doom, and if doom ever comes 100 cases of toilet paper or 10,000 rounds of ammo will do you no good at all. Let`s try living without electricity for a while or having your house flooded out or wipe out by a hurricane with no FEMA around or Home Depot, going down to the river for drinking water every day was for real. I called that real life not a doom TV show like many are living today and yes we had food and clothes and chickens and pigs and a field full of corn and beans, but a real nasty mother nature made our life’s a real nightmare so under the right conditions all the food and ammo means nothing. The many who lose their homes in the last floods and tornados try talking to them about insurance or toilet paper or the 100 cases of canned peaches ,it does no good to have all that when the real doom comes in and that is what I`m talking about, the real doom not the one on TV.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Keep in mind our right to criticize the Government is a good part of what makes us strong. We paid for FEMA so the food is ours to begin with. Can't really imagine anyone on here living like what the NatGeo shows had on, they picked extremes, then edited to make them look like larger than life idiots, all for a quick buck.


----------



## Northern-Lights (Aug 25, 2013)

readytogo said:


> So we are getting ready for the holocaust or the great expected zombie attack or most commonly known as a shtf moment and while doing so we are all in a euphoric moment we are all in a fast track to maybe over doing things like over spending money and time in the expectation of doom, I find that totally ludicrous. How much time and money should we spend canning peaches or apples or storing thousands of rounds of ammo or piling weapons or figuring out what weapon is the best for what, or building a bunker in the woods full of survival food while at the same time trying to pay for the new truck or cable TV and probably can`t afford pampers for the new kid at home, many have spend money in toilet paper or sophisticated communication equipment to talk to who knows who when the moment comes, the moment that no one can predict. The many that build elaborate basements or bug out locations with hidden doors got wipe out by floods or fires, those in the plains got hit by tornados, earthquake prone areas got destroy; by the way check your area http://earthquaketrack.com/p/united-states/california/recent . So all these events have come and gone but not one Zombie to kill but total survival preps gone, loss to Mother Nature, all that time and money gone in a flash and yes it looks good to have them all it looks good while we build and brag and hoard the goods but the bottom line is that we are not in control of nothing and while your house is on fire or flooding down the river with all your goods the only thing that will help you is your spirit to continue living , the human nature to help others with the skills learn and the knowing that the Sun will come up next day.


I think you have this "prepping" thing all wrong. Do you honestly believe that those who prepare stock pile vast hords of ammo and guns just hoping to be able to shoot a "zombie"?

Being prepared involves many different aspects. Everyone prioritizes differently. Some folks start with firearms/ammo.....some with only food.....some with medical. But, however you prioritize....I suggest a balanced approach. Up where I live in Minnesota.....I will need a chain saw for wind/ice storms. A way to move (lots) snow, food (for a minimum of 3 days.....to months if the worst happens.

Regardless.....prepardness is just that. From taking a first aid class, to having a fire extinguisher (or two) in your house, smoke detectors, to learning how to garden. Prioritize how you want.....and hope you get it right for whatever "disaster" comes your way.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

You and I and the many who prepared for the many conditions that can come along in your area is the most practical thing anybody can do but when you tell me or talk about doomsday or the coming apocalypse and that you need 10,000 rounds of ammo or 1000 jars of can peaches or the extreme of burying food or water, I find that totally ridiculous ,not even during WW2 my parents had to go to those extremes even after all the rationing and shortages of food and daily needs,72 hours after Andrew in Miami FEMA and the National Guard were delivering food and water, field hospitals set-up ,so is good to be prepared what is bad is thinking of living in a dooms day scenario world with all your peaches and ammo alone in the woods expecting to survived surrounded by the many other hungry humans…….


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Northern-Lights said:


> I think you have this "prepping" thing all wrong. Do you honestly believe that those who prepare stock pile vast hords of ammo and guns just hoping to be able to shoot a "zombie"?


One can always hope, right? It would be a lot more fun than some alternatives... artydance:

I understand what RTG is saying. There are some out there who take being prepared to the extreme of sensible. I believe that most of the folks here are serious, and sensible in the things they do to be prepared. Even if _*it might appear*_ that someones preparations are excessive though, you have to consider that their circumstances might be very different from yours or mine. They might have an extended family, some of whom are not concerned enough to prep, but may have to be helped by family. Some people store extra food to help their neighbors or communities.

There isn't one recipe for success in prepping. Done responsibly and with common sense, it makes a difference. Done with getting on Nat Geo, you might look like an idiot. I don't think that there's many idiots here. There are some pretty smart folks weighing in and I've learned a lot of useful ideas here.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

readytogo said:


> You and I and the many who prepared for the many conditions that can come along in your area is the most practical thing anybody can do but when you tell me or talk about doomsday or the coming apocalypse and that you need 10,000 rounds of ammo or 1000 jars of can peaches or the extreme of burying food or water, I find that totally ridiculous ,not even during WW2 my parents had to go to those extremes even after all the rationing and shortages of food and daily needs,72 hours after Andrew in Miami FEMA and the National Guard were delivering food and water, field hospitals set-up ,so is good to be prepared what is bad is thinking of living in a dooms day scenario world with all your peaches and ammo alone in the woods expecting to survived surrounded by the many other hungry humans&#8230;&#8230;.


It all depends on for what you're preparing.

If it's a natural disaster, a weeks worth of food and water is probably sufficient. A months worth would be better just in case it was something along the lines of Hurricane Sandy. Remember too that you want to be able to be charitable to your neighbors if you can.

For an economic collapse scenario, I suggest 2 years worth of food is probably good along with enough seeds to grow a garden for several years. I went with 2 years to allow for a failed harvest. (2=1)

For an EMP attack, a lot of what you're going to want besides the basics is older, non-electronic technologies (1940s or earlier.) You'll also want some way of protecting your semiconductor-based electronics at all times. Since distributed electricity will probably go away for a while, you'll need some way to generate your own. This capacity will also be useful during natural disasters if it survives. For those of you who have chosen to go solar, you'll need replacement panels and probably new controllers.

It's only when you move into the WROL or oppressive government scenarios that you start to need a lot of ammo. You'll need it because you'll be using it without much chance of resupply or you'll be using it for trade.

As far as burying food or water, you're better off carrying a portable water filter and MRE-style food as you move to your BOL. If you're planning on moving more than about 2 weeks travel time (~300 miles) to your BOL, move closer now and save yourself a taxing trek during uncertain times.

One thing about FEMA that I don't trust is what they did in New Orleans after Katrina. They went around rounding up guns which left the survivors unprotected against the looters and the criminal elements.

I can't see any reason to have 1000 cans of any one kind of food unless you're preparing for global thermonuclear war. The list for that starts off with find a deep cave with an underground river.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

readytogo said:


> when you tell me or talk about doomsday or the coming apocalypse and that you need 10,000 rounds of ammo


Oh, by the way, we have at least 10,000 rounds of ammo. Our round count for the last two months was close to 4,000 rounds of pistol, rifle and shotgun. We (the wife and I) shoot competitively so we have to keep a lot on hand. Plus we're helping out our daughters boyfriend with his ammo needs, because he's a broke college kid, but a really good kid and we don't mind helping him out. My daughter is even making noises about maybe shooting some matches, so it's probably going to go up.

Besides, they aren't going to cancel matches when the SHTF right?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Personally, we're headed more towards self sufficiency than just stocking preps. We have a rule that every time we hear a liberal mention gun control, we buy more ammo or guns. Yes, adherence to this rule has resulted in a decent stash but what the heck, it's only money & they're still printing it, besides, the grandbabies are gonna need guns & ammo too. 

We have enough sense to not build our house anywhere near a flood plain & I suspect most preppers do. It's kinda odd to hear someone sitting in Miami, Florida talk about the vulnerabilities of other locations, but okay.  

As for time, effort & money, is there ever enough of any of them? Not if you set your sights high enough.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

tsrwivey said:


> We have a rule that every time we hear a liberal mention gun control, we buy more ammo or guns. Yes, adherence to this rule has resulted in a decent stash but what the heck, it's only money & they're still printing it, _*besides, the grandbabies are gonna need guns & ammo too.*_


I love the way you think! That was priceless!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

readytogo said:


> that you need 10,000 rounds of ammo


One of the big problems we have in this country is the number of self appointed chiefs who think they get to decide what others need or don't need. Clearly, it's not about need. You mentioned in a previous post about fear. I don't fear a damn thing, my stash of guns & ammo is one of the reasons I don't. A gun & ammo can provide me food & security where I live. I can't think of anything else that can provide two basic needs.



readytogo said:


> not even during WW2 my parents had to go to those extremes even after all the rationing and shortages of food and daily needs,


Times have changed since WW2, apples & oranges.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I totally agree with all of you but what ticks the most is the many I meet that complain about the economy and the cost of things and yet prepared for unrealistic thing or movie like subjects, I prep for not only a realistic event here in Florida and based on my past experience's those have been power failures during the heavy rain season or hurricanes, the day that I don`t feel like cooking I have canned goods to hit , and the other extra things that I buy,disconted items ,help in the days that I don`t feel like going to the store ,I do have a “do not touch pile” for emergencies only but actually nothing for a total world collapse type of thing ,I would want to live in that type of world anyway nor I hope and pray to be in the total destruction that I lived in as a child in Cuba during the 1963 Atlantic hurricane season, we lost everything. So yes I like and encourage readiness and preparedness but I totally disagree on over spending just because is only money or the mentality of a apocalyptic future, I just really pray for the many here that they don`t have to go through what I, family and friends suffer.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I have no idea why other people preparing for situations that you don't think are likely should tick you off. It's none of your business what others do, personally I think the more prepared others are the safer I feel. I spend my money and my labour to build a life that makes me happy and a large part of that is having enough put by to get me through a number of likely and unlikely situations. None of your business at all, you can disagree all you want.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

readytogo said:


> So we are getting ready for the holocaust or the great expected zombie attack or most commonly known as a shtf moment and while doing so we are all in a euphoric moment we are all in a fast track to maybe over doing things like over spending money and time in the expectation of doom, I find that totally ludicrous. How much time and money should we spend canning peaches or apples or storing thousands of rounds of ammo or piling weapons or figuring out what weapon is the best for what, or building a bunker in the woods full of survival food while at the same time trying to pay for the new truck or cable TV and probably can`t afford pampers for the new kid at home, many have spend money in toilet paper or sophisticated communication equipment to talk to who knows who when the moment comes, the moment that no one can predict. The many that build elaborate basements or bug out locations with hidden doors got wipe out by floods or fires, those in the plains got hit by tornados, earthquake prone areas got destroy; by the way check your area http://earthquaketrack.com/p/united-states/california/recent . So all these events have come and gone but not one Zombie to kill but total survival preps gone, loss to Mother Nature, all that time and money gone in a flash and yes it looks good to have them all it looks good while we build and brag and hoard the goods but the bottom line is that we are not in control of nothing and while your house is on fire or flooding down the river with all your goods the only thing that will help you is your spirit to continue living , the human nature to help others with the skills learn and the knowing that the Sun will come up next day.


Sounds like you are talking to the Natgeo Preppers.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

BillS said:


> What's the risk of losing your house to a fire or natural disaster? Less than 1 house per 1000 houses per year.


http://www.king5.com/story/news/loc...res-force-evacuations-chelan-county/31715635/

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/...es-wreak-havoc-in-Central-Wash-321958511.html

https://www.google.com/search?q=wild+fires+in+2015#tbm=nws&q=homes+lost+to+wildfires

one house to many my friend and there is nothing anybody can do about it


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

readytogo said:


> http://www.king5.com/story/news/loc...res-force-evacuations-chelan-county/31715635/
> 
> http://www.komonews.com/news/local/...es-wreak-havoc-in-Central-Wash-321958511.html
> 
> ...


http://www.nfpa.org/safety-information/for-consumers/outdoors/wildland-fires

"In 2014, more than 1,900 primary structures were lost due to wildfire and attributed to house-to-house ignitions. From 2004 - 2014, primary structure losses totaled more than 15,000."

http://understandingthemarket.com/?p=15

"The US, a country of around 301 million people has around 125 million houses [all housing data come from the American Housing Survey of the United States, published by the US Department of Housing and Urban Development every two years, most recently in August 2006, available here]."

Wildfires destroyed 1900 homes last year out of 125 million homes in the country. That's 1 home in 66,000. It's not much of a threat.


----------

